# Experiment on betting only from stats



## LBN() (Nov 26, 2019)

I was I was curious to see if it was possible to combine football and math and make some sort of betting “algorithm”.

I started by giving my excel spreadsheet a lot of "experience" in the form of input on how previous football games have gone with several factors.
I made two types of algorithms: one that estimates the general shape of each team, and one in which we also use information from the specific lineup for each match.

For the construction of the database I made a excel spreadsheet on which I have measured over 12,000 football matches. For each match, a number of factors are noted, and in this way a model can be developed.
The model has used the factors of all the football matches to calculate rules and formulas to make a prediction on the football match. If the matches meet the rules and requirements that our model has made, the model makes a prediction. The data dates back to season ‘12/13 to ‘18/19 and it has made a profit on every single season I’ve measured, and it shows statistics significant as well.

I put up all the predictions here http://tipsprediction.com/ and on the facebook group.

Do you guys have any experience on betting solely from stats?


----------

